
IoT on QuestDB - bluestreak
https://davidgs.com/2020/iot-on-questdb/
======
fasteo
Did not know about QuestDB

“QuestDB is an open source database which makes time-series fast and easy.”

------
ryanmjacobs
Huh, didn't know about QuestDB either. Looks super interesting. I use
PostgreSQL + Metabase for my time series IoT stuff, lots of temperature
sensors.

This almost looks faster _and_ easier. Will look into it. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
j1897
don't hesitate to join our slack and ask us any question you have

------
santafen
Site owner here. There have been a couple of reports of being re-directed to
... call we say inappropriate material. So far I cannot reproduce this, and
can see no reason why it might be happening. _IF_ this happens to you, please
feel free to reach out to me directly davidgs[at]davidgs[dot]com and I will
work with you to get to the bottom of it.

------
sgt
I had not heard of QuestDB. We are considering moving our InfluxDB databases
to PostgreSQL with Timescale. Is QuestDB something we should consider before
making the switch? Perhaps more importantly, is it stable?

~~~
j1897
Hi! The performance gap between questDB on both ingestion and queries versus
timescale or influx is very significant (orders of magnitude faster). questDB
is being used in production for critical use cases at large companies and is
definitively stable. Watch out for our new release next week

~~~
g8oz
Any performance metric comparisons available?

~~~
j1897
We ran this experiment Vs influx some time ago for ingestion here
[https://medium.com/questdb/speeding-up-influx-line-
protocol-...](https://medium.com/questdb/speeding-up-influx-line-
protocol-c13e764f444d)

In terms of queries, see our previous post on HN to get a sense
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22803504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22803504)

~~~
sgt
Ingestion rate is pretty good in Influx and we are happy with that for now. If
QuestDB is better I definitely won't complain. The issues with Influx is data
integrity and also the difficulty in manipulating time series data if that
becomes an issue (e.g turning all "0" string values into a 0i). How does
QuestDB fare in this regard?

~~~
bluestreak
We take data integrity very seriously. This is one of the reasons QuestDB
actually exists. We haven't had reports of data corruption or loss yet. We can
commit durably if needed too.

To manipulate data we support "add" and "delete" column on the fly. We can
also add column replace and type change if needed. This is pretty easy to do.

PostgreSQL wire is in beta. It works with JDBC driver and we will add metadata
support quite soon.

------
frhack
Very interesting, but can anyone explain the underlying technology? There are
no free lunches. Here we have sql join on time series data. Very cool, but is
it really sustainable?

~~~
j1897
Under the hood is a stack written from scratch without any dependencies - all
libraries have been rewritten. It's in boring Java (zero-GC) and C++ for high
performance components such as SIMD instructions. The idea being to provide
massive performance and accessibility through SQL. IoT/monitoring being one of
the use cases that work particularly well for questdb

------
CyberDildonics
In what scenario would this work better than sqlite?

------
bogdanu
Why am I redirected to porn?!

~~~
GrumpyNl
Youre probably hacked.

~~~
bogdanu
Just tried from another device and with mobile data (so it's not from my
router). I'll research a bit more.

~~~
bugbuster
Same issue. Seems it's just a redirect from the host itself, so source has
been hacked probably

~~~
santafen
Site-owner here. Went and checked everything. Can't find anything that would
cause this, so please a) accept my apologies and b) give it one more shot. OR
try dev.to/davidgs where it is reposted.

~~~
bogdanu
Nope, still porn; youporn.com, to be more exact.

